# Extending LR with Sagelight Image Editor



## Den (Aug 1, 2013)

The results can be amazing. There are applications within that would cost many times over if they were separate plugins. The whole program is very inexpensive and is being upgraded in ways that are just fantastic. Try the new Noise Reduction, the Bokeh/Lens Blur or the single HDR functions. Any one of these is worth the cost of the whole program and will surely surpass your expectations!!!


----------



## clee01l (Aug 1, 2013)

It really takes more than some hyperbolic Ad copy to recommend a third party product.  There isn't really anything in your post to induce anyone to try this.  Why is it better that the NIK software or the OnOne solutions? 
You also failed to mention that this is a Windows only Editor.


----------



## Den (Aug 1, 2013)

Way too much to discuss here. Read the Blog: http://sagelighteditor.wordpress.com/     As far as a Windows only, here is what the developer has said:The plans are to have a Mac version.  I want to get version 5 out first, so it wouldn't be until next year.  The nice thing is that most of the code is written in SSE, so it would convert automatically, making the job of getting a MAC version much easier -- just the surrounding code would need to be changed.  

 There are quite a few people who run Sagelight on Mac's now with various emulators -- apparently it works fine; probably because the SSE does not need to be emulated and can run natively on a MAC even now...   I don't have anything definitive on that, though.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 1, 2013)

I hadn't heard of that one.  So what's your involvement in its development Den?  Excited user or are you involved with the program?


----------



## Den (Aug 1, 2013)

Just an enthusiastic user. Don't get me wrong, I really like LR 5 also. I moderate the Sagelight Forum. Hope you have time to check out the program Victoria. Free 30 day trial and the low purchase price of only $39.95 gives you free lifetime upgrades.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 1, 2013)

Den said:


> ...There are quite a few people who run Sagelight on Mac's now with various emulators -- apparently it works fine; probably because the SSE does not need to be emulated and can run natively on a MAC even now...   I don't have anything definitive on that, though.


Actually, Sagelight does not run on a Mac. Sagelight is complied only for Windows and will only run in a virtual machine like Fusion or Parallels or even WINE, so you are still running a Windows emulation It is unlikely that you will be able to use the Edit-in function in an OSX version of LR to call a windows program (although Fusion might be able to handle this).


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 2, 2013)

Den said:


> Just an enthusiastic user. [...]  I moderate the Sagelight Forum.



Thanks Den.  It always helps when involvement is declared, as I was debating kicking it out as spam.  

Once there's a proper Mac version, I'd be happy to check it out.  It certainly looks interesting.


----------



## damienh (Nov 20, 2017)

Hello Den,

I have first found your name while looking for someone who could help me with Sagelight and have just sent a post on the lighzone forum.
Bust I saw just after you were also a Lightroom user, like me 
This is why I am also posting here, thiking your answer will help other Sagelight/LR users.

I am facing some colour issues with the files transfered from/to Sagelight/LR. Basically, the colour interpretation seems to be different between the 2 programs.

I know this thread is kind of old but would you have any advise to ensure colour consistency?

Thank you a lot in advance!


----------

